# The Witcher 2, critical error in temporary files. Help!



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

I've bought a dvd copy of The Witcher 2 and installed it (several times now) on my PC.

I'm running a "Titan Krypt" AMD Phenom II X4 850 "95W Edition" 3.30GHz Quad Core DDR3 System with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 graphics card (running on Windows 7 ultimate).

Everytime I try to launch The Witcher 2, it asks me for a product key (for umpteenth time), I put in the code (and yes, I've tried not doing it), it patches, and I get this

"Internal Error at
C:\Users\Torqueo\AppData\Local\Temp\patA4F6.tmp, line 38038408"

I've had 3 different variations of the collection of numbers the end so far and I'm close to losing my rag with this. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Try seeing if you can copy the files from the CD to the hard drive, and then install it from the hard drive. If this does not work, try uninstalling the game using Revouninstaller (using the moderate setting for that program) and reinstall again.


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiya Jason

Just tried your suggestion on copying the CDs to my harddrive and trying to install from there, no luck 
Will this program you suggested work on the free trial?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, the free version of Revouninstaller can still remove programs from the computer.


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

Just ran that uninstallation and scan. Turns out its leaving the temporary files behind after uninstallation, that would explain why the same manner of errors keep coming up.

-------------------------------

Grrrrr! Re-installed and now I have (essentially) the same message.

"Internal error at
C:\Users\Torqueo\AppData\Local\Tempzpat6BFC.tmp, line 35875896"


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

OK. Just tried loading the laucher.exe (as admin, obviously) and its saying (on what I believe is the patcher)

Error writing files. Retrying in 10 seconds

And its stuck there -_-'

-----------------------------------

A few minutes later, it started going again, and went straight back to the usual errors >_<


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try running the game in compatability mode for Windows XP. Also, check to make sure there are no programs running in the background that may be interfering with the installation process. Have you tried installing the game on another computer?


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

Just reinstalled it. It managed to actually patch this time, though sadly it's still not running. I've tried in XP compatability with no joy. 

About to try installing it on my old pc (running on vista, and 'very' old), so this may take a while lol


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

Right. Installed it onto my old PC. It installed fine, everything seemed to work like a charm. The install on my current PC fails as esablishing game version, the one on my old installed fully. However.
When I tried to launch the game, it said the laucher could not be found. So I left it to look for it for a bit, then I got this:

"The item 'launcher.exe.' that this shortcut refers to has been changed or moved, so this shortcut will no longer work properly.

Nearest match based on size, date and type:

C:\ProgrammeFiles\LucasArts\SWKotOR2\launcher.exe"

I clicked Fix and it lauched my copy of Star Wars Knights of the Old Rebulic 2 =/
I'm SOOOO confused >_<


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try disabling your antivirus while installing the game. Also, try running the game directly from the .exe file instead of the launcher.


----------



## Torqueo (Jul 21, 2011)

My antivirus already allows everything to do with the witcher 2, and there is no .exe, just a laucher =/


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked to see if you have the latest patch for the game? When you attempt to install the game, is there is an exit button on the launcher? From Windows Explorer, navigate to the drive for the game, and try seeing if you can run the game from the .exe file there.


----------

